# The seperate every where else UAE thread.



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As the UAE isnt very big, this off shoot of a seperate forum seems a bit out of place but I can see why one did it. 

Is there anyway to sticky to go read the sticky thread on the dubai thread for alot of basic info about the UAE? Or to somehow have these post fall under here as well as post on the dubai thread as well? So that when someone just views the outside of Dubai area thread they only sees the posts that were place in this thread, but any of these posts will fall under the dubai thread so those that are daily visitors and info will be able to help and assist? 

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Yea I was wondering where all the other threads were...


----------

